# Front Struts - '04



## Razorhorn (Apr 11, 2007)

I already know these front struts are problematic - I've experienced the problem myself first hand and have perused several forums where this issue is discussed. The dealer has replaced them twice (I have 50,000 miles on the car) and the darned things are clanking again over busy roads along with the telltale steering wheel wobble. I am resigned to the old adage that if you want something done right you have to do it yourself. 

Anybody have any recommendations for a good set of aftermarket front struts for this car? I did a search on this forum and did not see recommendations for good after-market replacement struts for this car.

Other than this one major annoyance, I love this car.


----------



## Joe Sushi (Apr 9, 2007)

*Struts*

yeah...unfortunately nissan's bread and butter parts are turning to shit. great motors, horrible brakes, struts, bearings...but hey, nobodys perfect.

but as for aftermarket struts, KYB makes a good strut for it. one ive used personally, and is covered by a lifetime warranty.

but for the A34 maxima's you need KYB part numbers 334336 and 334337. Partsamerica.com sells them for $63.48 each, but youll have to call them to order it because the one they have listed for the 2004-present maximas is actually for the A33. that one will fit, but lacks the stabilizer bar mount.
thats a good everyday driver strut.

TEIN and Koni make struts as well, but those are more performance orientated. those are usually sold as coilovers because they arent too happy to work with the OEM springs. so those run a pretty penny...1300 for a set of 4 TEIN last i checked at Stillen.

hope this helps.


----------



## critikalMax (Jun 9, 2007)

Razorhorn said:


> I already know these front struts are problematic - I've experienced the problem myself first hand and have perused several forums where this issue is discussed. The dealer has replaced them twice (I have 50,000 miles on the car) and the darned things are clanking again over busy roads along with the telltale steering wheel wobble. I am resigned to the old adage that if you want something done right you have to do it yourself.
> 
> Anybody have any recommendations for a good set of aftermarket front struts for this car? I did a search on this forum and did not see recommendations for good after-market replacement struts for this car.
> 
> Other than this one major annoyance, I love this car.


Wow they only replaced yours twice in 50,000? They've replaced mine 3 times in less than 30,000. They've also replaced my springs, cut my rotors 4x, replaced my brake pads in warranty 3x, did 4 alignments on the vehicle and replaced some tie bar thing. Nissan is about to lose a few customers to other makers if they don't step up and deal with these suspension issues. I'm about at wits end talking to corporate and others.

I too hear that the KYB's are good but i'm curious as to how effective a strut is going to be without a decent aftermarket spring to complement it.

GOOD Luck


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

critikalMax said:


> Wow they only replaced yours twice in 50,000? They've replaced mine 3
> I too hear that the KYB's are good but i'm curious as to how effective a strut is going to be without a decent aftermarket spring to complement it.


Effective enough-- the KYB GR-2 are intended as OEM replacements rather than a high-performance replacement.


----------

